# karpfenanglertreff 17.mai



## hecht24 (3. April 2002)

hier bitte zum treff posten
danke
 :q  :q  :q


----------



## Klausi2000 (5. April 2002)

So, der 17.Mai - das Pfingswochenende - steht, laut routenplaner ist der Ort auch einfach zu finden, wo wollen wir uns denn dann wann treffen ??

Da die Meisten von uns mehrere Stunden Autobahn vor sich haben (ich mind. 4 Stunden) ist ein Treffpunkt am späten Nachmittag wohl am naheliegensten ... dann interessiert mich noch die Frage, wo wir die Karten herbekommen ... Tankstelle/Angelladen etc ?? Dann könnte man dies doch gleich zum Treffpunkt machen ... oder treffen wir uns lieber direkt am Wasser ??

Klausi

PS: Wer ist denn nun Alles wirklich dabei ??

Meine Zählung sagt:

Knurrhahn
Carpcatcher
Hecht24
Jeneu
Klausi2000

Kommen noch mehr ??


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (5. April 2002)

Wieso noch mehr, wenn wir fünf Hunter unter einen Hut kriegen, haben wir schon viel erreicht. :z 

Aber wo trefft ihr euch?
Und wo sitzt ihr am See, wenn ich dann Sonntag anrolle??? ;+


----------



## hecht24 (5. April 2002)

ich muss erst noch arbeiten :c :c werde darum erst gegen abend eintreffen.braeuchte darum ne angelkarte.
 :q  :q


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. April 2002)

Hi Hecht 24! Habe mit Jeneu telefoniert. Er wollte die Karten besorgen. Wird sich bestimmt bald melden,denke mal es geht in Ordnung. Werde mich mit ihm in Verbindung setzen wegen der Bezahlung und euch dann informieren. Sollte bei ihm was dazwischen kommen,werde ich vorher runterfahren und mich selber darum kümmern. Ach so, und Carpcatcher deine Angelkarte geben wir dir am Sonntagmorgen im Tausch gegen frische Brötchen. Wie du uns findest wird auch ganz einfach sein. Habe dir ja meine Handynummer gegeben. Deine Sorge, dass es zu viele Angler werden, ist glaube ich unbegründet, es sei denn du  hast Angst zu viele Brötchen kaufen zu müssen  . Um so mehr um so besser. Am liebsten wären mir tausend und weiss ich wieviel Boardmitglieder. Ich glaube, dann bräuchtest du eine ziehmlich grosse Brötchentüte. Auf die Frage, ob wir hier im Osten nur Kopfsteinpflaster haben, kann ich nur antworten: vielleicht kennt der Routenplaner deinen Fahrstil.  Gruss Knurrhahn!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (6. April 2002)

Naja, der eine oder andere Kilometer Autobahn wäre ganz nett gewesen :z 
So brauche ich laut Routenplaner 3Stunden für knappe 200Kilometer.

Wie machen wir das nu eigentlich am besten mit den Plätzen: Alle auf einen; Teams oder jeder für sich???? ;+


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (6. April 2002)

Ach so, habe keine Angst, dass es zu viele Hunter werden, eher zu wenig und ich dann auf den ganzen Brötchen sitzen bleibe. :q  :q  :q


----------



## Klausi2000 (6. April 2002)

> _Original von Carpcatcher2001 _
> Wie machen wir das nu eigentlich am besten mit den Plätzen: Alle auf einen; Teams oder jeder für sich???? ;+



Also es soll ja kein Wettkampf werden, deshalb lass uns mal ankommen, die verfügbaren Plätze beschauen und wenn es sich ergibt, dass man in gemütlicher Runde - ob größer oder kleiner - fischen kann, wäre es doch schön ... wenn die Plätze sehr klein sind und weiter auseinander liegen, dann eben einzeln ... müssen wir glaub ich vor Ort entscheiden ...

Klausi


----------



## hecht24 (6. April 2002)

> Hi Hecht 24! Habe mit Jeneu telefoniert. Er wollte die Karten besorgen. Wird sich bestimmt bald melden,denke mal es geht in Ordnung. Werde mich mit ihm in Verbindung setzen wegen der Bezahlung und euch dann informieren


gut knurrhahn
 :z  :z


----------



## Klausi2000 (7. April 2002)

Was ist eigentlich mit Jeneu ?? Er hat sich schon ne Weile nicht mehr gemeldet ... oder ?

Ich hab auch mit dok telefoniert, er überlegt es sich, da es ja im Prinzip gleich um die Ecke von ihm ist, ob er nicht auch mit uns Angeln möchte ....

Klausi


----------



## Klausi2000 (7. April 2002)

@jeneu

Wie sind eigentlich die Bedingungen an der Talsperre, auf den Bildern vom Routenplaner sieht sie groß genug aus, wieviele Angler könnten wir denn dort problemlos und gemütlich unterbringen, ohne dass wir Kilometerweit auseinander sitzen ??

Klausi

PS: Du wolltest mir auch wegen der Fotos mailen oder mich anrufen ... hast du die Nummer bekommen ??


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. April 2002)

Hi Karpfenspezies! Jeneu hat mir gestern abend gemailt.Hab mir auch schon Sorgen um ihn gemacht.  Will sich heute abend im Board melden. Hat zur Zeit viel zu tun. Hilft beim Hausbau. Ich weiss was das bedeutet, habe es selber hinter mir. Ich denke es wird schon klappen, dass wir alle miteiander kuscheln können und nicht so weit auseiander sitzen. :q  :q  :q  Gruss Knurrhahn!


----------



## Guest (8. April 2002)

hi,da bin ich wieder.Ich habe eine neue E-Mailadresse.Hallo Klausi,es können Problemlos 10 Mann nebeneinander angeln, ohne das wir uns in Gehege kommen :g Petri Heil jeneu


----------



## hecht24 (8. April 2002)

na das hoert sich ja gut an


----------



## Klausi2000 (8. April 2002)

Siehste, dann siegt wahrscheinlich doch die gemütlichkeit über den Wettkampf ... aber ich will nicht in der Mitte sitzen !! :q

Klausi

PS: Das ist der Lieblingsplatz von Knurrhahn ... und da will ich mich nicht streiten ... nein, nein ...... :g


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. April 2002)

Hab ich irgend etwas verpasst? ;+  Knurrhahn


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. April 2002)

Ich finde fairerweise sollten wir ALLE in der Mitte sitzen... :q


----------



## Klausi2000 (8. April 2002)

Na gut ... aber ich sitz am Rand der Mitte .... und Knurri sitz ganz in meiner Nähe, ich soll doch zeigen wir gern ich ihn hab ... :q:q:q:q

Klausi


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. April 2002)

Ja alle bei Klausi 2000 im Camp,dann kann er euch gleich zeigen was Pelpen ist.Knurrhahn :q  :q


----------



## Klausi2000 (8. April 2002)

Genau ... am Beispiel von Knurri .... da hab ich am meisten Übung ... 

Klausi


----------



## Guest (8. April 2002)

Hi,ich würde vorschlagen das immer 2Mann einen Futterplatz befischen,dann würde ich mich hinreisen lassen 1 Woche vor anfangen zu füttern,oder?Petri Heil Jeneu :z  :z  :g


----------



## Guest (8. April 2002)

:q Hi,wer hat eigentlich das größte biwi,da brauche ich meins nicht aufzubauen,immer der Streß. :q  :q


----------



## hecht24 (8. April 2002)

das ist ne gute idee jeneu26
ich angel dann bei dir,wennde nix dagegen hast
 :q  :q


----------



## Guest (8. April 2002)

na klar,Hauptschache du schnarrst nicht so laut!!! Petri Heil Jeneu


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. April 2002)

Na, dass hört sich ja gut an, was Jeneu da schreibt. Bei den Fangmeldungen und dem Platzangebot und der Lage der Talsperre werden sich ja bestimmt noch  einige Angler zu uns gesellen. Nach letzten Absprachen mit Klausi 2000, sind 5 Member sicher dabei und zwei unter Vorbehalt.Also gehe ich davon aus,dass die Befürchtung von Hecht 24, es werden wieder nur 2-3 Angler aus dem Weg geräumt sind. Mit der Feinabsprache (Treffpunktund Angelkarten) beginnen wir gleich nach meinem Norgetrip.Sage euch schon jetzt, dass das Wetter(in Bezug auf unsere gemeinsame Sitzung ) auf keinen Fall Einfluss auf mich hat.Denn ich bin alles andere als ein Schönwetterangler. Sollte jemand aus dem Raum Teltow-Fläming oder auf der Strecke nach da unten, an unserem gemeinsamen Meeting interesse haben und nicht wissen wie er hinkommen soll, würde ich mich bereit erklären ihn abzuholen. Gruss Knurrhahn!


----------



## Bergi (9. April 2002)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich wolle nur sagen,das es zu 95 % sicher ist,das ich kommen kann!!!Ich meld mich morgen nochma dann weiss ichs sicher!Wie teuer sind denn die Tageskarten?
Nur ma so ne Frage,also nicht persönlich nehmen,wie alt seit ihr eigentlich?Weil ich finds nich so toll wenn ich junger Spund(17 Jahre)zwische "alten Hasen" von 30 jährigen sitzen!?! ;-)

Bergi


----------



## hecht24 (9. April 2002)

30jaehrige sind kueken fuer mich
 :q  :q 
ne alter is doch egal


----------



## Klausi2000 (9. April 2002)

Echt, die 30+ -jährigen sind doch echt nervig ... besonders wenn sie nur noch ein paar 100 tage die 3 vorne stehen haben, versuchen sie nocheinmal loszulegen ... da hab ich es mit meinen lütten 29 Jahren noch viel leichter ... :g

@Bergi

Die Alten wirst du wohl nicht los ... Carpcatcher geht auch noch zur Schule, aber der Rest passt wohl schon lange nicht mehr hinter / unter eine Schulbank ... 

Klausi


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. April 2002)

Achtung Klausi!Wer geht denn noch mit 29 zur Schule?#y


----------



## Bergi (9. April 2002)

Hallo zusammen!
Es ist jetzt sicher!Ich bin 100%ig dabei am 17. Mai!Es sei denn ich werd noch schwer krank oder so!  
Wie alt isn der Carpcatcher?Mir ist es im Prinzip egal wenn ich der jüngste bin!Ich hab damit kein Problem.Ich gehe öfter mit unseren alten Vereinshasen angeln.Normalerweise stauben die "Alten" bei uns im verein Tricks zum Karpfenangeln ab   ,weil das sind nämlich die immer noch mit ihrem 15 gramm blei,20 jähriger rute und 5 Körnern Mais angeln und sich wundern wenn sie nichts fanegn...
Aber egal,ich bin mir sicher das ich von euch was lernen kann!
Naja,wenn es neue infos zum Treff gibt,ich bin jetzt jeden Tag on board!

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (9. April 2002)

Stolze 18 is der Carpcatcher und sieht aus 45.... :q  :q 

NEEEEE, mal Spass bei Seite das mit 18 stimmt schon.
Also gibts nu doch parallel kuscheln/fischen, zwei Mann ein Futterplatz.
Mir is egal, wer mein Partner wird, auch wenn er schnarcht, bin ich gewöhnt. :a  :a  :a  :a 

PS: Der Führerschein rückt immer näher... :z  :z  :z


----------



## Bergi (9. April 2002)

@Carpcatcher:
Find ich gut das ich nicht der einzige "sprössling" zwischen den "alten Säcken"    bin!!!Nee,mir ists wie gesagt egal!Wie lange fischst du denn scon so auf carps?

Bergi


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. April 2002)

Hi Bergi! Alo mein Sohn ist genauso alt wie du. Bis jetzt schafft er es noch nicht in Punkto Ausdauer und Fangquote mich zu übertreffen. Er bekommt jedesmal einen dicken Hals, wenn wir alten Säcke ihn zum Fischen nicht mitnehmen. Auf jeden Fall können ja deine Eltern ganz beruhigt sein, wenn du das Durchschnittsalter unserer Session durchsickern lässt. Eigentlich wollte ich nicht in einzelnen Teams angeln. Da lernt man sich so schlecht kennen. Aber wenn die Mehrheit dafür ist soll es mir egal sein. Nach den drei Nächten wird Klausi 2000 mit seinem Schnarchen schon dafür gesorgt haben, dass wir eine waldlose Gegend hinterlassen werden. Und ich weiss wovon ich rede. Habe schon unzählige Sitzungen mit ihm hinter mir.  Gruss Knurrhahn!


----------



## Bergi (9. April 2002)

Hi Knurrhahn!
Meinen Eltern is das egal mit wem ich wegfahre,darüber machen die sich keine Sorgen(mehr)Die hab ich schon gut erzogen  
Mir wär auch ein richtiges Gemeinschaftsfischen lieber,aber schlimm find ichs auch nicht in kleinen Gruppen zu angeln.Ausserdem-wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab-sind die Plätze sowieso ziemlich nah aneinander,oder?
Mir sols auch wurscht sein wenn der ein oder andere schnarcht,ich kann selber für nichts garantieren ;-)

Bergi


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. April 2002)

Na ja Bergi ich dachte ja bloss an uns ältere Angler. Man übernimmt ja immer eine riesige Verantwortung, :q  :q  :q  wenn wir mit so jungen Anglern unterwegs sind. Gruss Knurrhahn! :z  :z  :z  :z  :z


----------



## hecht24 (9. April 2002)

:q  :q


----------



## Bergi (9. April 2002)

Welcher verantwortung denn???Das dem lieben kleinen Jungen nichts passiert? :q  :q  :q 

Wie is denn so der neuste Stand wer alles mitfährt?
bergi


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. April 2002)

Da ist jetzt glaube ich unser Sonderpädagoge gefragt. :z  :z  :z  :z Knurrhahn


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (9. April 2002)

Also mit pädagogik und so nen exotischen Sachen braucht ihr mir garnicht erst kommen, hab selber so eine (meine Regierung) im Haus, auch mit erziehung is es zu spät, denn: ICH HAB MICH SELBST ERZOGEN UND DAS IS GUT SO, BASTA!  

@Bergi
Eigentlich bin ich erst seit diesem Jahr wieder richtiger Carphunter, angel aber trotzdem immer noch seeehr gern auf Zander und mit feinem Zeuch (Matchrute, Stippe).
Der Haken an der Sache is, dass ich in den letzten Jahren nie richtig zum Fischen gekommen bin, wegen Jugendgruppe und schei.. Gewässer hier in WOB und ohne Auto bist du nun mal arm dran, zumal meine Alten fürs Angeln nichts übrig haben, aber das ist ab demnächst Schnee von Gestern, denn so bald ich meinen "Lappen habe mache ich mit Mutterns Polo, die (Carp)Welt unsicher.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (9. April 2002)

Och mit zwei, drei Bierchen drinn, hassen die Grünen mich auch, weil Urwald wech :q 
Aber das Geschnarche hällt mir wenigsten alle ungebetenen Gäste vom Hals :g


----------



## Guest (10. April 2002)

hi, habt ihr probleme mit dem Alter  ich angle schon seit 12 Jahren auf Karpfen! Ich bin 36 Jahre alt, ich glaube schon das unsere jüngeren Carphunter von uns "alten Säcken" was lernen können!Oder auch nicht, wenn nicht dann kommt mit und zeigt es uns, gelle Hecht24!

Petri Heil Jeneu! :z  :z  :z


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. April 2002)

@jeneu

Wie siehts denn mit Grillen bei euch am "Teich" aus, hasse nämlich Dosenfutter.


----------



## Bergi (10. April 2002)

@ carpcatcher
bist du heute gar nicht inner Schule   
Also ich angle auch nebenbei auf Brassen und co mit Matchrute.Für Raubfische hab ich nicht mehr so viel übrig,weil ich 1. zu dumm dazu bin(hab erst 3 Zander und einen Hecht gefangen)und 2. sind unsere Gewässer für Raubfische echt zum k....!
Deswegen angle ich wohl auch auf Karpfen!
Da swürd mich auch ma interessieren ob man Grillen darf.Ich hab auch kein Bock mir 10 kg Brote zu Schmieren und diese Sch... Konserven zu öffnen(ich bin ein Tollpatch und des öfteren Färeb ich die Konserven mit einer roten Supstanz aus meinem Körper  )

@jeneu
Mir ist wie gesgt schnuppe wie alt,nur man fühlt sich halt besser wenn man gleichaltrige dabei hat,aber ich denke in jedem Mann steck auch noch ein Kind,oder? :q  :q  :q 

bergi


----------



## hecht24 (10. April 2002)

> Oder auch nicht, wenn nicht dann kommt mit und zeigt es uns, gelle Hecht24!


logo
 :q  :q


----------



## Guest (10. April 2002)

Hi an alle ,na klar können wir grillen und zwar gute Thüringer Bratwurst ,den Grill bringe ich mit,ich habe es ja nicht so weit(20km). :z  :z  :g Petri Heil Jeneu


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. April 2002)

KLasse, dass wir grillen können, nur wie machen wir das mit dem Grillzeuch, jeder für sich selbst, oder holt einer für alle und den Preis teilen wir dann durch die Anzahl der Esser?


----------



## hecht24 (10. April 2002)

wir koennen ja erst auf kaulbarsch angeln
die grillen wir dann
 :q  :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (10. April 2002)

...und als nächstes sammeln wir dann irgendwelche beeren und früchte aus dem Wald zum Nachtisch.#t 
NEEEEEE, dann bleiben wir lieber bei ner ordentlichen Thüringer! :g


----------



## Guest (10. April 2002)

seid ihr doof im ort gibt  es ein Supermarkt und zum einkaufen fahren wir ca.5km Petri Heil jeneu


----------



## Bergi (10. April 2002)

Das ist natürlich Ideal das der Supermarkt gleich um die Ecke ist!Dann brauchen wir ja nur sachen für den ersten Abend!

@klausi2000
hast du die private Nachricht nicht bekommen,oder warum antwortest du nict???

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. April 2002)

Och, wenn hecht24 unbedingt Kaulbarsch will, soll er ihn doch bekommen...   :q


----------



## hecht24 (11. April 2002)

> Och, wenn hecht24 unbedingt Kaulbarsch will, soll er ihn doch bekommen


das is nett
wie schmeckt der am besten?
fritiert?


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. April 2002)

Weiß nich, ich dachte du kennst dich aus.  
Nehm die sonst nur als Köderfisch :a


----------



## Bergi (11. April 2002)

Habt ihr jetzt ma ehrlich schon so geplant was ihr essen wollt?Nur grillen ist doch auch sch.. oder?
Habt ihr alle nen Beavy,weil ich hab nur son Schirm,der mir bis jetzt auch immer gereicht hat?Aber wnn sauwetetr ist...

Bergi


----------



## hecht24 (11. April 2002)

ich hab leider kein bivy
 :c  :c


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. April 2002)

Bin momentan leider auch Bivy-los :c  :c 
Aber wahrscheinlich, habe ich bis dahin ein neues, wenn einer von euch nen Nubrolly-Schirm mit Sturmstangen hat, können wir zu zweit unter der Bivy-Schirm-Konstruktion nächtigen. :g 

Was is nu eigentlich mit Futter??? Alles Kaulbarsch oder was??? ;+


----------



## hecht24 (11. April 2002)

:q  :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. April 2002)

:c  :c


----------



## Bergi (11. April 2002)

Mein Schirm ist leider auch ohne Windschutz,also nur ein Schirm,ohne alles!
Wer hat denn jetzt alles nen Beavy?
Bergi


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. April 2002)

Hallo Leute! Kann euch für die Session am 17. Mai ein Zweimannbeavy (Angelzelt) von mosella zur Verfügung stellen. Genügend Platz für zwei Bedchairs und Ausrüstung ist dadrin auch. Sieht ungefähr aus wie der Euro Dome 2 von FOX. Ich selber besitze ein Oval Umbrella mit Seitenwänden, dazugehörigen Stormcaps und Infilpaneel (Ich hoffe,das ist jetzt Richtig geschrieben ;+ ). Ich weiss aber nicht, ob an dem Teich Angelcamps mit Boden erlaubt sind. Den kann man leider nur mit einer Scchere entfernen. Aber ich denke da kann uns Jeneu weiterhelfen. Gruss an Alle Knurrhahn!


----------



## hecht24 (11. April 2002)

du bist mein held knurrhahn
 :z  :z  :z


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. April 2002)

Nein einer der verrücktesten Karpfenangler in heimischen Gewässern. :q Knurrhahn!


----------



## Klausi2000 (12. April 2002)

Aber Schirme habt ihr doch ... wozu solch riesige Zelte aufbauen ??

Ich schlafe lieber mit Blick zum Himmel ... 

Klausi


----------



## Bergi (12. April 2002)

Und was machst du wenn es ununterbrochen regnet?
Also ich kuschel mich dann lieber an Knurrhahn dran! :l 

 :q  :q  :q 

Bergi


----------



## hecht24 (12. April 2002)

:q  :q  :q


----------



## Klausi2000 (12. April 2002)

@Bergi

Bist du dir sicher, dass du leidensfähig genug bist ?? :q

Klausi


----------



## Klausi2000 (12. April 2002)

Ach so, ich hab heut nochmal mit dok telefoniert ... wenn nicht was außergewöhnliches dazwischenkommt ist er dabei ... :z

Klausi


----------



## hecht24 (12. April 2002)

find ich cool
 :q  :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (12. April 2002)

Nu ma im Ernst, wer kann welche Bivies, Schirme oder sonstwas mitbringen, damit jeder nachts ein Dach über Kopf hat.

Wer kommt jetzt alles mit? (gebe meine 100% Zusage am 22.04, wenn mir der Prüfer meinen Lappen in die hand gedrückt hat.)

Was is nu mit Futter (ALLES außer Kaulbarsche  )

Wer angelt mit wem und und und...

 :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. April 2002)

Hallo Leute! Also Bergi, ich glaube ja nicht, das wenn du mich erst mal kennengelernt hast das Verlangen mit mir zu Kuscheln noch länger vorhanden ist. Ich bin so ein Typ Mensch vor dem Eltern ihre Kinder immer warnen. :q Nun zu den tausend Fragen von Carpcatcher. Ein Angelzelt spendiere ich, weiterhin könnte ich noch 4-5 NVA-Planen (kann man zusammenknöpfen) mitbringen. Wer mit wem dann kuschelt ist mir sehr egal.Jedenfalls lasse ich unter meinen Schirm nur mich und zur Not meine Frau, man will ja schliesslich mal ungestört in der Nase bohren. Zum Thema Essen, das wollen wir mal nicht zu doll durchorganisieren, da bringt sich am besten jeder das mit was er am liebsten isst.Und wenn mir euer Essen besser schmeckt, esse ich es ebend zuerst.Für einen gemeinsamen Grillabend bringt sich jeder seine Bratwurst oder Steak mit. Ich schmeisse mir einen Sack Holzkohle ins Auto, einen Alten Grill habe ich auch noch rumzuliegen, dann noch eine Handvoll Bier in den Rucksack und schon haben wir eins,zwei gemütliche Abende vor uns. Macht bloss nicht so viel Stress vorher. Es soll eine schöne Zeit werden und ebendso locker sollen auch die Vorbereitungen von  Statten gehen. Ach übrigends Jeneu, die Idee mit dem eine Woche vorher anfüttern finde ich Klasse, aber muss nicht sein. Wenn du dich aber doch nicht davon abhalten lassen kannst, bitte ich dich nur Partikel zu versenken. Da ich vorhabe mit meinen eigenen Boilies zu angeln, würde ich gerne auch nur mit diesen anfüttern.  Vielen dank schon im vorraus an Alle für die wirklich gute Zusammenarbeit, da kann unser Treffen am 17. Mai ja nur ein voller Erfolg werden. Gruss Knurrhahn!


----------



## Bergi (13. April 2002)

Knurrhahn,deine Meinung find ich gut!
Ich habe aber keine Angst vor dir,egal wie du aussiehst und do daruf bist! :q  :q  :q 
Ich würde es auch a besten finden,wenn jeder für sich selber sorgt!
Wie gesag können wir ja im Notfall zum LAden fahren...
Ich glaub auch das es ein super Spass wird und schlechtes wetter oder so uns deas fiscehn nicht vermiesen wird!!!

Bergi


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. April 2002)

Hi Bergi! Du musst auch keine Angst vor mir haben. :q Wenn ich deine Kommentare von letzte Nacht so lese, erweckt es in mir den Eidruck als wärest du gerade von der Disco zurück gekommen. Na ja die Zeit wäre so ziemlich die Gleiche wie bei meinem Sohn. :q  :q Gruss Knurrhahn


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (13. April 2002)

Moin Mädels!

Das Bier für den letzten Abend geht auf meine Kappe (ALLES außer Jever und Warsteiner, also was hättet ihr gerne? ;+ )
Das mit den Planen find ich gut.

@jeneu:
Gibts in dem Ort nen Bäcker, der Sonntags morgens auf hat?
Wenn nich bring ich Brötchen von hier mit.


----------



## hecht24 (13. April 2002)

egal hauptsache bier
 :q  :q


----------



## Bergi (13. April 2002)

@ knurrhahn:
Du hast mih echt super durchschaut! :q  :q  :q 
Ich war gestern erst um 3 zu Hause,weil mein bester Kumpel 18nten gefeiert hat und das ne grosse Freibierparty mit 130 Mann war!!!Merkt man mir das denn so an,das ioch bischen( :q ) alkohol im blut hatte?
War dein Sohn auch so lustig drauf?

Gute Idee mit dem Bier carpcatcher!  Ich bin für Andi Pils,aber ich trinke aber auch jede andere Sorte!

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (13. April 2002)

@Bergi

Wat is Andi Pils, Falls du Aldi Pils (Karlsquell) meinen solltest, bist du bei mir an der falschen Adresse. Ich trinke nur richtiges Bier und kein rezeptfreies Brechmittel :q 
Dachte da an Becks, weil Becksy macht Sexy :g 
Oder Fosters oder sowat, meinetwegen auch Köpi.


----------



## hecht24 (13. April 2002)

also andipils kenn ich auch nicht


----------



## Bergi (13. April 2002)

Hi carpcatcher!
Hältst du mich für so verrückt das ich ALDI Bier trinke?Soll ich selbstmord begehn? :q Das is die ekligste Brühe,die wo gibbet!
Mit Andi Pils meine ich Andreas Pils!!!

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (13. April 2002)

Sowat gibts hier im hohen Norden nich und die Brühe, die unsere Stadtbrauerei herstellt ist auch nicht als Bier zu bezeichnen.:v

Zu Karlsquell:

Das ist der rest, der bei der Feldschlösschen-Brauerei (Feldschlösschen = Maurerbrause :q ) übrig bleibt, also, wenn die damit kein 30l Fass mehr voll kriegen. Die Plörre wird dann abgefüllt und ist dann Karlsquell. (Hat mir n Kumpel erzählt, der hat mal dort gearbeitet.)

PS: Karlsquell taucht nur wat , wenn du sehr schnell und billig besoffen werden willst, aber wer will das schon, ich für meinen Teil bin Biertrinker mit Niveau. :g 

Also gibts nu Becksy. :z


----------



## Bergi (13. April 2002)

Becks is OK!Ich kann ja auch ma ein paar Dosen Andi mitbringen, zum testen  

Bergi


----------



## hecht24 (13. April 2002)

:q jo becks is cool
 :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (13. April 2002)

@ Bergi

Jo mach das, mal schaun wat euer Bier so taugt. :z


----------



## Bergi (13. April 2002)

nur am so ne frage:
wollen wir angeln oder uns besaufen?  

Bergi


----------



## hecht24 (13. April 2002)

was ist angeln :q 
nö spass angeln natuerlich


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (13. April 2002)

Wieso saufen, bringt einer Karlsquell mit??? :q 

Ne, ma spass bei seite ein zwei Bierchen müssen schon drin sein, dann beißt der Fisch auch besser.

PS: mehr aber nicht, muss nächsten Tach noch mit Auto nach Hause.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (13. April 2002)

Bringt eigentlich irgendwer ein Schlauchboot oder sowat mit zum Füttern und so weiter? ;+


----------



## Bergi (14. April 2002)

Hi!
Stimmt schon,Bier beim angeln bewirkt wunder! :q 
Also ich könnte mein Boiliewurfrohr von COBRA mitbringen,das ist super.Ich kann damit aber noch nicht so gut umgehen,wil neu!
darf man im See eigentlich mit privatboten,sprich schlauchboot,angeln,bzw anfüttern,das wär nämlich besser,weil man auch partikelköder ausbringen könnte!!!

Bergi


----------



## Bergi (14. April 2002)

HI!
Ist das jetzt eigentlich ein Tripp nur für carphunter,oder auch für andere Angler?Wie siehts mit euch aus,wollt ihr auch nur dem Moosrücken jagen,oder auch andere Arten?
Wie viele Ruten sind da erlaubt?

Bergi


----------



## hecht24 (14. April 2002)

> Wie viele Ruten sind da erlaubt?


da muessen wir auf die infos von jeneu warten.
ich freu mich ueber jeden fisch der anbeisst.
 :z  :z  :z


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (14. April 2002)

Moin Moin

Bring meine Cobra natürlich auch mit und n paar alte Boilies zu Üben, für Bergi.

Die Post hat gestern eeendlich meinen neuen Baitrunner gebracht :l , sieht echt goil aus. :g 

Kennt irgendwer das Team Shelter von Rod Hutchinson???
Wenn ja, wie sieht das Ding aus? ;+


----------



## Bergi (14. April 2002)

HI!
@ carpcatcher:
Das wär super wenn du noch ein paar alte Boilies hättest zum üben,weil ich brauch noch einiges an Übung!Wie gross sind die denn?Brauchst du die echt nicht mehr?
Was sind das für Baitrunner?Bei mir sind auch letzte Woche 2 neue Baitrunner eingetroffen!!  

Wie siehts jetzt eigentlich mit Teams aus?Solln wir das vorhher schon klären,mit wem wir angeln,oder machen wir das vor ort,wenn wir etwas zeit haben um uns kennen zu lernen?

bergi


----------



## Knurrhahn (14. April 2002)

Hi Jeneu 26! Wie sieht es denn nun aus mit lecker Bildchen von deinem Teich? Hab alles im Internet versucht.Ist nix rauszubekommen. Wenn du irgendwelche Bilder hast Häng sie einfach an eine Mail an Klausi 2000 an und schon können wir sie alle sehen. Gruss Knurrhahn!


----------



## hecht24 (14. April 2002)

jo die angelbedingungen waeren auch nich schlecht
#g #g


----------



## Guest (14. April 2002)

*Karpfenanglertreff*

Hi an alle!2Ruten sind erlaubt,Brötchen können wir frisch holen am Sonntag,mit den Bilder schaue ich, das ich nächste Woche auf die Reihe kriege.Sollten noch Fragen sein einfach stellen! :z  :z  :z


----------



## hecht24 (14. April 2002)

nur mal so rein informativ
sind aussenboarder erlaubt?


----------



## Bergi (14. April 2002)

Hi hecht!
Erlaubt schon,schliesslich leben wir in einem freien land! :q
Aber ich finde,dass es nicht so gut wäre,weil es ja ein AB-carphunter treff ist!

bergi


----------



## hecht24 (14. April 2002)

is ja nur informativ
 :q  :q


----------



## Guest (14. April 2002)

Nur elektrische,aber das ist nicht so gut für die Figur ,das heißt rudern Hecht24 :q  :q  :q Petri Heil Jeneu


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (14. April 2002)

@Bergi

hab nir nen Shimano Baitrunner 6000GTE geleistet, hab nämlich schon zwei 6010GT aus der alten Serie.
Wejen Teams schlage vor, das wir das Nachwuchsteam bilden und den "Alten Säcken" mal zeigen, was edie Jugend von heute so drauf hat.

@jeneu

wie weit müssen wir mit den Ködern raus, um die Hot-Spots zu erreichen?


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (14. April 2002)

@jeneu

bevorzugen eure Carps bestimmte Boiliesorten (Fisch, Creme, Frucht, Spice)?
Ich hoffe der Bäcker ist leicht zu finden, aber der Ort machte auf mich im Routenplaner einen ganz überschaubaren eindruck!


----------



## Jeneu20 (15. April 2002)

hi an alle !Die Geschmacksrichtung ist eigentlich egal .Ich fische meistens mit Frucht und Fisch,damit bin ich immer gut gefahren.Die Angelentfernung liegt zw.60bis 100m aber das sehen wir wenn wir am wasser sind.Petri Heil Jeneu :z  :z  :z


----------



## Bergi (15. April 2002)

@ carpcatcher:
Ich bin dabei!Wir zeigen den ma wie man richtige Karpfen fängt!Da werden die "alten Säcke" aus der Wäsche gucken!!! :q  :q  :q 

Nur ma so ne FRage...habt ihr eigentlich alle so super Angelzeug von Shimano und Fox?Weil ich hab zwar alles aber nicht von so Markenherstellern,eher so SPRO und DAM und so...MIr solls egal sein nur halt ma informativ(ne Hecht  )

Bergi


----------



## hecht24 (15. April 2002)

> Die Angelentfernung liegt zw.60bis 100m aber das sehen wir wenn wir am wasser sind.


ob ich soweit werfen kann?
 :q  :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (15. April 2002)

Besitze sowohl Angelzeuch von Fox, DAM uns Shimano, aber nur, weil mein Fachhändler ein guter Kumpel is :q 

Fische auf Carps nur mit Baities von Shimano, bin mit anderen Rollen schon bös auf die Nase gefallen.


----------



## hecht24 (15. April 2002)

> bin mit anderen Rollen schon bös auf die Nase gefallen.


nich nur du
 :c  :c


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (15. April 2002)

Wieso hecht, was hats dir zersägt,
mir sind insgesamt schon zwo Rollenbremsen um die Ohren geflogen.
Die Baities sind das zweite Jahr im Einsatz (eine ist Nagelneu) und die Dinger funzen immernoch obergoil. :z


----------



## Bergi (15. April 2002)

Ich bin auch schon auf die nase gefallen,aber das waren immer so 60 DM roleln und so...
Jetzt hab ich 2 Freilaufrollen von spro bekommen zu je 85 Euro.Also bei dem preis erwarte ich schon ne lebensdauer von 3-4 Jahren:ich hab halt nich ganz so viel geld...Aber professionell ausgestatten bin ich eigentlich schon kann man sagen,auch wenn nicht alles shimano und fox ist...

bergi


----------



## hecht24 (15. April 2002)

2 silstar rxb im a.
hatte denn noch ne cormoran crx opder so aehnlich.war auch muell.naja die liegt jetzt irgendwo im twentekanal.
 :c  :c


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (15. April 2002)

@Bergi

85€ hab ich für meinen neuen Baitie bei e-bay hingelegt.

Was für Ruten fischst du?
 :g  :g  :g  :g  :g  :g  :g  :g  :g  :g  :g


----------



## Bergi (15. April 2002)

@ carpcatcher:
Beides DAM,aber ich hab die Namen vergessen,ich guck aber nochma nach..Das sind nicht die besten,aber sie reichen: 3,60m; 2,5 lbs;beide 160DM,wobei eine von 250 runtergesetzt war und ander von 190DM und du?

Aber die Erfahrung und nicht die Ausrüsting ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg,zumindest ist das 1. wichtiger...

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (15. April 2002)

So sehe ich das auch, fische zwei Cormoran UK-Carp New Distance (fox Voyager Nachbau) und eine "orginol" Fox Voyager, alle drei Kloppen haben 2,75lbs und werden wohl Pfingsten das erste mal nen richtigen einsatz haben. :a 
Die Cormoran Flinten hab ich für jeweils 100€ bekommen, schöne Ruten nur ´n bisschen hart.


----------



## Jeneu20 (15. April 2002)

*kat.17.Mai*

HI an alle!Ich fische komplett seit 8Jahren mit Daiwa und kann nur positves sagen,egal ob ich bei uns angle oder inFrankreich die Kosten heben sich auf mit der Lebensdauer des Gerätes. Ich habe angefangen mit einen Karpfenset von Morit.... für 60Dm pro Rute und Rolle,aber das war dann Quällerei für den Carp  und für mich.Achso mein größter Karpfen  wog 46Pfd. in Frankreich gefangen,Bilder gibt es im Mai am Wasser .In Grossbrembach liegt er bei 33Pfd.(Schuppi).Ich habe vor der Wende einen Karpfen gefangen mit 25Pfd. mit Germania Hohlglasrute und einer Simplexrolle das war ein Theater,für alle die das o.die Geräte noch kennen .Ich habe sie immer noch,zum andenken Petri Heil Jeneu :z  :g  :z


----------



## Jeneu20 (15. April 2002)

*Kat 17.Mai*

@bergi!DAM ist wohl keine gute Marke,ich finde schon.Petri Heil Jeneu


----------



## hecht24 (15. April 2002)

46 pfund is ja wahnsinn


----------



## Jeneu20 (16. April 2002)

*kat17.mai*

aber nicht in Frankreich. :z  :z Petri Heil Jeneu


----------



## Bergi (17. April 2002)

hi!
Du musst mich unbedingt mal nach Frankreich mitnehen! :q 
Das ist echt wahnsinn!Ich hab zwar scon gehört,das es da grosse Karpfen gibt,aber das....Echt ein Traum!

Ich wollte noch ma Fregen,wie die Uferbeschaffenheit ist und wie es unter Wasser aussieht?Schlammig,sandig,Muscheln oder so?

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. April 2002)

Mein diesjähriger Trip nach frankreich is  ins Wasser gefallen, weil mein Spezi keine Zeit hat , kriecht neuen Job.
Ich habe niemanden gefunden der sonst mitkommt. :c  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. April 2002)

Brauch ich beim Treffen am Teich eigentlich ´n Rod Pod? ;+ 
Oder krich ich mein Goal Post so aufgebaut?


----------



## Klausi2000 (17. April 2002)

> _Original von Carpcatcher2001 _
> Oder krich ich mein Goal Post so aufgebaut?



Was ist denn das ?? Kenn ich nur vom Football oder Rugby, dies sind dann die Begrenzungspfähle vom Fieldgoal ... aber beim Angeln ??? 

Klausi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. April 2002)

Liegst du granicht mal falsch Klausi.

Ist ein Buzzerbar mit zwo Banksticks dran, dat sieht dann aus wie´n Tor, daher der Name. :g


----------



## hecht24 (17. April 2002)

man lernt nie aus :q


----------



## Jeneu20 (17. April 2002)

*kat 17.Mai*

Hi an alle,Rod Pod ist muß ,da Boden sehr hart,das selbe betrifft unsere "Wohnungen",mit normalen Heringen kommt man nicht sehr weit bei WWWiiinnnddd.Ich habe 2 Rod Pod&acute;s wer eins braucht gerne.@Bergi wenn du Lust,Zeit und Kohle hast na dann viva la Franc,Ich bin immer dabei :z  :g  :z


----------



## Bergi (18. April 2002)

@ jeneu20:
Ich wollte noch ma Fregen,wie die Uferbeschaffenheit ist und wie es unter Wasser aussieht?Schlammig,sandig,Muscheln oder so?
Wer weiss,vielleicht im Sommer oder Herbst nach frankreich...Wenn ich fahren will sag ich bescheid!!!
 :a  :s 
Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. April 2002)

@Jeneu,

Wenn du bock hast könnten wir im Sommer wirklich nach France fahren (meine Alten haben mir nen Urlaub geschenkt).
Gewässer is mir sch.. egal, hab nur keine Lust auf zighunder Meter entfernung zu fischen.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. April 2002)

Dann muss ich mir ja noch son olles RodPod zu legen.

Hat einer von euch nen Tip, welches von den Teilen (bis 170€) was taugt, gerne auch gebraucht


----------



## Jeneu20 (18. April 2002)

*Kat 17. mai*

HI an alle! @ Bergi,der Grund ist verschieden,aber nicht schlammig   @ Carpcatcher Sommer ist nicht gut besser Sept. o. Okt.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. April 2002)

Darf am 1. 8. meine Lehrstelle antreten, mit Oktober und September wirds dann bei mir nicht, könnte höchstens von ende Juni, bis ende Juli. :g 

Wo würdest du den wenn fischen wollen?

Wir hatten nen Tripp an den Etang de la Horre geplant, soll echt super dort sein.
Nicht zu groß, 3000 Carps zwischen 20 und 40 Pfund auf 110Hecktar Wasser und der Domainwatcher spricht deutsch.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. April 2002)

Nachtrag:

Gibt sogar welche über 40 Pfund. :z 

Normalerweise fängt jeder Angler 10 Fische in der Woche, aber es soll auch Leute geben, die es auf 50 gebracht haben.


----------



## Klausi2000 (18. April 2002)

Na ja ... Frankreich und die Monsterkarpfen ... 

Jeneu hat mir Fotos aus Großbrembach geschickt, er sagt bestimmt selbst noch was dazu ... aber schaut erstmal:
















Klausi


----------



## Klausi2000 (18. April 2002)

Und noch eins:


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. April 2002)

Hi Karpfenangler! Ick glob mir hackt et! Nimm soffort die Bilder wieder raus! Sonst komm ich nicht mit nach Norge! Hoffentlich setzt jetzt kein Massenansturm auf diesen Tümpel ein. Der guckt ja beim Fotographieren genau so böse wie ich. Schwimmt der Schuppi eigentlich noch fei herrum? Denke mal ja, wenn ich deine Abhackmatte sehe. Noch 39 Tage bis zu unserem Treffen.  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z Gruss Knurrhahn!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. April 2002)

Ich will da hin jetztundsofortundgleich um auch son Uboot zu fangen.

Mädels, wer so´n Monster fängt muss einen Ausgeben.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. April 2002)

Mit einem Wort: Granatös


----------



## CARPFREAK (19. April 2002)

Hi Jungs,
da ich erst jetzt wieder Beiträge schreiben kann(probs mit dem passwort), wollt ich mal fragen ob ihr noch platz habt für einen armen Karpfenangler :q 
Das problem wäre allerdings da ich momentan keinen Fahrbaren untersatz habe, ob mich vielleicht jemand mitnehmen könnte, komme aus Gronau(NRW). Beteilige mich dann natürlich an den Tankfüllungen :g 
Also, wer könnte mich mitnehmen?

grüße Carpfreak
P.S.: Was würden den die Karten kosten? Und einen zusätzlichen Schlafplatz könnte ich in meinem Brolly auchnoch frei machen.


----------



## Klausi2000 (19. April 2002)

Ich komme von Köln und hole Bergi in Hagen ab ... damit ist mein kleines Autochen wahrscheinlich schon völlig überladen ... 

Hau doch mal Tiffy an, geh ihm richtig auf die Nerven, besuch ihn 3 mal täglich und dann kommt er bestimmt auch (ist aber erst ab dem 05. Mai wieder da) - der wohnt nämlich auch in Gronau ... 

Ansonsten gibt es noch ein paar Leute hier an Board, die aus der Oldenburger-Ecke kommen ... 

Klausi


----------



## hecht24 (19. April 2002)

> Hau doch mal Tiffy an, geh ihm richtig auf die Nerven, besuch ihn 3 mal täglich und dann kommt er bestimmt auch (ist aber erst ab dem 05. Mai wieder da) - der wohnt nämlich auch in Gronau


jo gute idee
wuerde dich ja auch mitnehmen aber is leider genau die entgegengesetze richtung
 :c  :c


----------



## CARPFREAK (19. April 2002)

Hi,
Tiffy ist noch bis zum 28.04. in Norge glaub ich.
Hätte denn ev. noch jemand anderes die möglichkeit mich mitzunehmen?

grüße Carpfreak
P.S.hecht24 hab dir mal eben was ins postfach geschrieben


----------



## CARPFREAK (19. April 2002)

Juchhe,
ich bin nun auch auf jeden Fall dabei. Falls Tiffy nich fährt, komme ich mit hecht24 zum Treffen. :q  :z 
Mich würde nun interessieren mit welchen Baits Jeneu anfüttert, damit man die eigenen, aufs Fischen abstimmen kann.

P.S.: Achja ich werde dann auch wohl mit 19Jahren zur jüngeren Fraktion gehören :q .


----------



## hecht24 (19. April 2002)

und ich mit 38 zu den oldies
 :z  :z  :z


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. April 2002)

Scheinen ja doch ne menge Leutz mit zu kommen, hut ab.


----------



## Bergi (20. April 2002)

@ carpfreak!
Juchhu!Noch jemand in meienr altersklasse!!!!dann sind wir jetzt endlich genug um den "Alten" zu zeigen,wer besser fängt!! :q  :q  :q 
Genau,womit würdest du für uns anfüttern jeneu?
Oder solln wir das selber machen?

wegen frankreich!Ich würd nur mitkommen,wenns auch in meinen Ferienzeiten liegt... #w 

Mich würd ma son zwischenstand interessieren,wer alles jetzt mitkommt!

Bergi!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (20. April 2002)

Wenn vorgefüttert wird, dan bitte nur Paricles, will mit selfmades fischen (neuer Mix).


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (22. April 2002)

[BLINK]JUUCHHUUUU[/BLINK] 

So gebe jetzt meine 99% Zusage, sollte mir nix rivchtig fieses mehr passieren, bin ich Pfingsten dabei.
 :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z 
Der Prüfer war so gnädig und hat mir vor 90 Minuten meine Pappe überreicht, mein Fahrlehrer hat mich zwar nochmal ordentlich zusammengeschissen, aber das is jetzt wumpe.


----------



## brockmaster (22. April 2002)

Gratulation, Carpcatcher!  
Vielleicht komme ich auch. Kann es aber noch nicht zusichern.


----------



## Bergi (22. April 2002)

Super Carpcatcher!Herzlichen Glückwunscha uch von mir!:m 

Bergi


----------



## hecht24 (22. April 2002)

glueckwunsch cc
 :q  :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (22. April 2002)

Danke für die Blumen :l


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (22. April 2002)

Wer kommt denn nu eigentlich alles mit, hat irgendwer noch den Überblick? ;+


----------



## hecht24 (22. April 2002)

teilnehmer:
Knurrhahn 
Carpcatcher 
Hecht24 
Jeneu 
Klausi2000 

carpfreak 
:q  :q  :q


----------



## Bergi (22. April 2002)

@ Hecht:
Du hast mich ganz vergessen!!!! :c 
Ich bin doch auch dabei!!! :q 

Bergi


----------



## hecht24 (22. April 2002)

oder hab ich jemanden vergessen?


----------



## hecht24 (22. April 2002)

vielmals sorry bin nich mehr der juengste
 :c  :c  :c


----------



## hecht24 (22. April 2002)

teilnehmer: 
Knurrhahn 
Carpcatcher 
Hecht24 
Jeneu 
Klausi2000 

carpfreak
und bergi
 :z  :z  :z


----------



## Bergi (22. April 2002)

Nich so schlimm hecht24!Ich werd auch ma Alt... :q 
Wenn ich das richtig sehe fehlen uns noch 3 
Mitglieder, damit es ein offizielles AB-Treffen,oder?
Dann haut ma rein!3 sind doch wohl noch drin,oder?

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (22. April 2002)

Wat, mehr nich?
Schade dachte schon wir kriegen die magische Grenze von 10 Huntern zusammen.


----------



## hecht24 (22. April 2002)

:q  :q is ja noch zeit
 :q


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. April 2002)

Hi Carpcatcher! Also nochmal auf diesem Weg herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem bestandenen Führerschein#6 .Ich trinke gerne Jim Beam mit Cola wann und wo weisst du ja.Jetzt musst du ja nur noch die Karten von den bösen Hosen (oder waren es die toten Onkels?) loswerden :q.Wenn alles gut geht, wird Klausi 2000 heute noch einige Bilder von uns ins Board stellen. Dann seht ihr wenigstens gleich mit wem ihr es zu tun habt. Übrigends noch 3 Tage bis Norge. :z  :z  :z Gruss Knurrhahn!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (22. April 2002)

Jimmi mit Cola is genehmigt, wer bringt den Jimmi mit?
Meine Hosen-Karte will ich doch garnich los werden.
Samstag wird abgerockt und ab Sonntag dann geangelt, BASTA! :z


----------



## Klausi2000 (22. April 2002)

Ich hab mal ein bischen Musi und ein paar Bildchen zusammengestellt und hochgeladen ... ist ein bischen mehr geworden, so insgesamt ca. 7 MB, aber wer Lust hat kann ja mal schauen ... 

http://www.kairies.de/images/Movie1.html

Klausi


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. April 2002)

echt  guuuuuuut :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z Knurrhahn


----------



## CARPFREAK (23. April 2002)

Hi,
na ich finde mit 7Leuten sind wir schon ganz gut dabei, und werde ja auch noch versuchen Tiffy zu überreden. Ein neuer Karpfentreff Rekord wäre das zumindest... :q 
Aber was ist eigentlich mit Jeneu, der meldet sich gar nicht mehr...?


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (23. April 2002)

Klasse Teil das mit die Bildas.

Aber wer hat da AC/DC so verhuntzt?? :c


----------



## hecht24 (23. April 2002)

> Aber was ist eigentlich mit Jeneu, der meldet sich gar nicht mehr...?


jeneu hat probleme beitraege zu erstellen im board.er hatte mir hierzu eine email geschickt.
 :z  :z


----------



## CARPFREAK (23. April 2002)

aaaah,
na hoffentlich bekommt er es wieder hin...hatte ja auch das problem. Hatte mir ein neues Passwort besorgt, dann klappte es wieder.


----------



## hecht24 (23. April 2002)

schoene bilder


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. April 2002)

Noch 21 Tage dan werden es hoffentlich noch mehr Bilder.#a   Gruss Knurrhahn


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. April 2002)

Soll euch von Jeneu schön grüssen, hat diese Woche viel zu tun.Will nächste Woche wieder hier im Board richtig loslegen.Gruss Knurrhahn


----------



## hecht24 (24. April 2002)

oki doki
 :z  :z


----------



## Bergi (26. April 2002)

HI!
Bringt eigentlich jemand ne Videokammera mit?Das wär doch geil!Unsere ist zur zeit kaputt,ich hoffe ma das die bis dahin wieder läuft!

Bergi


----------



## hecht24 (26. April 2002)

ich hab leider keine


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (26. April 2002)

Nein blos kein Video!
Ich seh auf Video immer sch.. aus.
Fotos keim Problem, bringe meine Knipse natürlich mit, aber bitte bitte kein Video!


----------



## Jeneu20 (28. April 2002)

*kat17.mai*

HI an alle,lebe noch nächste Woche habe ich mehr Zeit :z


----------



## hecht24 (28. April 2002)

oki doki
 :q  :q


----------



## Jeneu20 (2. Mai 2002)

*Kat17 Mai*

Hi an alle,schöne Bilder ,wo wart Ihr da?Der See sieht ja lecker aus.Achso,mein Kumpel hat letztes Wochenende in Großbrembach einen 34Pfünder gefangen und ich war nicht dabei schei... Arbeit


----------



## Tinsen (2. Mai 2002)

moin,

nachdem ich mich hier eine halbe stunde durch den beitrag gewühlt habe (kaulbarsche auf dem grill, bier von aldi, brötchen ohne zelt ...)  :q  , weiß ich immernoch nicht wann genau und bis wann und wo ihr hinfahrt.

ich wohne in berlin.

wenn es nicht zu weit ist und ihr noch nicht zu viele seid und mich mitnehmt, dann könnte ich fast lust bekommen.

bis dahin

tinsen


----------



## Tinsen (2. Mai 2002)

mitnehmen bedeutet, daß ich mitkommen darf.

mit dem auto dahinfahren kann ich selbst  :q 

PS: warum ist mein bild nicht auf der linken seite zu sehen ????


tinsen


----------



## Tiffy (2. Mai 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt hab ichs auch gefunden . 

Tut mir leid Leute. Ich muss leider passen. Meine Frau hat an Pfingsten Bereitschaftsdienst und da muss ich mich um unsere Tochter kümmern. Vielleicht das nächste Mal....
Family ist auch wichtig.

Das einzigste was ich tun kann ist Euch ein bisschen zu motivieren 

Hier mal ein Bild von einem Karpfen (und mir) den ich vor ca. 7-8 Jahren in der Talsperre gefangen habe. Hatte glaub ich knapp 12Kg.






Der müsste da überings noch rumschwimmen. Hab ihm damals gesagt er soll von den Boilies wegbleiben . Was der jetzt wohl wiegt ??

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß und viel Erfolg bei Eurem Treffen.

@ Carpfreak,

schade, vielleicht ein anderes Mal.


----------



## hecht24 (2. Mai 2002)

schade tiffy
 :c  :c  :c  :c 
soll ich den karpfen von dir gruessen?


----------



## Tiffy (2. Mai 2002)

Jau mach mal,

und gib ihm ein Küsschen .


----------



## hecht24 (2. Mai 2002)

moin Tinsen

cool das du mitwillst.also der karpfentreff ist an der talsperre grossbrembach in thueringen.
und zwar 17.05 bis20.05.das heisst das pfingstwochenende.
unser mann vor ort is jeneu.er is der gewaesserprofi.
solltest du also noch fragen haben nur zu


----------



## hecht24 (2. Mai 2002)

> PS: warum ist mein bild nicht auf der linken seite zu sehen ????



keene ahnung tinsen da musste mal dok oder lorddoki fragen.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (2. Mai 2002)

Hab mein Tackle jetzt soweit komplett, nur ein Camp und son olles Rod Pod fehlt noch. Wer bringt jetzt alles ne schlafmöglichkeit mit?

PS: nächsten Mittwoch startet (hoffentlich) die erste Session.


----------



## CARPFREAK (2. Mai 2002)

Ahoi,
@Jeneu: Was kost denn nu die Gästekarte?  

@Tiffy: Na kann man nix machen, aber wenn de noch Lust hast können wir ja mal zusammen an Twente fahren(wollten wir ja eh schon mal machen), beissen ganz gut im Moment dort, war gerade 3Nächte drüben.


----------



## Bergi (2. Mai 2002)

Hi!


> warum ist mein bild nicht auf der linken seite zu sehen ????



Ist das bild kleiner als 10 kb?Das Bild darf nicht grösser als 120*120 Pixel sein!Ausserdem musst du es uploaden!

@carpcatcher:
Was verstehst du unter schlafmöglichkeiten?


Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (3. Mai 2002)

@Bergi

´n Dach überm Kopf, was für eins is mir wumpe. :g


----------



## Tiffy (3. Mai 2002)

@ Carpfreak,

möchte schon mal wieder zum Twente. Nur leider hab ich kaum Zeit im Moment. Nächstes WE bin ich auf Fehmarn und am 01.06 gehts auf die Kanaren. Danach können wir ja mal was abmachen. 

See you....


----------



## Bergi (3. Mai 2002)

Hi!
Leider ahb ich kein Zelt!Ich hab nur ein Schirm!Ich hoffe ma das wir genug Zelte zusammen bekommen!

Bergi


----------



## CARPFREAK (5. Mai 2002)

Moin Moin,
also mit nem zweiten Schlafplatz kann ich wohl doch nicht dienen, hab zu Anfang erst gar nicht gewußt, daß es das Pfingstwochenende ist :q . Also da isses mit 2Personen ziemlich eng im Brolly, und das hab ich nicht so gern. Allerdings könte ich zur not noch für jemanden ein &quot;normales&quot; kleines Campingzelt(Farbe Dunkelblau) mitbringen.
Achja, irgendwie verläuft das hier alles ganz schön schleppend. Ich lege noch einmal die Fragen zusammen:

Wo und Wann treffen wir uns?
Was kosten die Angelkarten?
Mit welchen Boilies wird angefüttert(oder wird überhaupt gefüttert?)?
Was kosten dann die Anfutterboilies?
Sind eigentlich Boote erlaubt?

Immerhin sind es keine 2Wochen mehr bis zum Treffen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. Mai 2002)

Hi Karpfenfreaks! Melde mich gesund und munter zurück. Ich sehe einige von euch haben ziemlich viele Fragen, die zu beantworten nicht mehr nötig sind. Wenn man aufmerksam alle Beiträge liest beantworten sich 90% von selbst. Wegen der Tageskarten werde ich mich noch diese Woche bei Jeneu melden, so dass ihr auf jeden Fall wisst, von wem und wann ihr sie bekommt. Ein Dach über den Kopf werde ich für 4-5 Leute mitbringen. Vorgefütttert wird glaube ich nicht. Gruss Knurrhahn!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (6. Mai 2002)

@Knurrhahn
zähle mich dann mal zu einem der Leute. :g


----------



## Bergi (6. Mai 2002)

@ knurrhahn:
ich bin auch dabei,ich brauch auch nen zelt!!!

bergi


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. Mai 2002)

Hi Tinsen! Wenn du aus Berlin kommst, können wir ja beide zusammen fahren. Ludwigsfelde liegt ja auf dem Weg. Meine genaue Abfahrzeit gebe ich dir noch durch. Gruss Knurrhahn!


----------



## Tinsen (7. Mai 2002)

huhu,

ich war wohl zu schnell....

meine frau gibt mir nicht das ganze wochenende ausgang  :e 

na kann sie ja auch irgendwie verstehen ( und irgendwie nicht  :q  )

und für einen tag da runter düsen ist wohl nicht so prall.

also ich bin dann denke ich raus.

schade.

das nächste mal.

gruß

tinsen


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. Mai 2002)

Hi Karpfenspezies! Hier ein paar Neuigkeiten von mir. Habe Heute mit dem Fremdenferkehrsamt gesprochen, die konnten mir wegen der Angelkarten keine Information geben. Danach habe ich mit einem Angelladen in Apolda telefoniert, der gab mir folgende Preise: Tageskarte 13 Euro, Monatskarte 38 Euro für DAV Mitglieder. Finde ich persönlich ganz schön Fett :c  :c ,aber was soll`s. Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage , wie wir an die Karten rankommen. Vielleicht kann Jeneu irgendetwas deichseln? Ich hoffe, dass bei diesen Preisen keiner mehr von Euch abspringt. Zur Not fahre ich Freitag so zeitig los, dass ich die Karten Für Euch in Apolda kaufen kann.Würde nach einer sicheren Zusage von Euch dann in Vorkasse gehen. Rufe am Freitag den Laden noch mal an, ob er mir die Karten auch ohne Fischereischeine gibt. Aber vielleicht kann Jeneu noch einiges dazu sagen. Ich ziehe das Ding auf jeden Fall durch. Gruss Knurrhahn!


----------



## Bergi (9. Mai 2002)

@ Knurrhahn!
Das ist echt happig!Mal gucken wie ich das ganze geld zusammenkratzten kann..Ich bin ja nicht volljährig und ohne Arbeit!Ich hoffe ma das meine Eltern sponsoren....
Wustte das denn keiener das das so teuer ist?
Wieviele Karten brauchen wir denn dann?3 oder 4?
+ essen+benzingeld+köder+x das wird echt ein teurer spass  
Aber was solls!Ich bin wahrscheinlich trotzdem dabei!

Bergi


----------



## Klausi2000 (9. Mai 2002)

Was kosten die Scheine denn für Nicht-DAV-Mitglieder ?? Meine Mitgliedschaft ruht seid 2 Jahren ... 

Was wäre wenn wir u.U. die Lokation noch mal disskutieren ??

Wer sagt jetzt fest zu ?? - Ich würde vorschlagen, dass sich Alle die definitiv teilnehmen noch einmal per Mail oder pm bei Knurri melden ... 

Klausi


----------



## hecht24 (9. Mai 2002)

ich komme.kann allerdings erst am samstag auflaufen(muss noch was erledigen)
gibts da lachse im see?sind ja derbe preise


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. Mai 2002)

Hi Karpfenspezies! Habe genau gewusst, dass diese Diskussion entbrennt. Konnte mir sowas denken, da sich Jeneu nicht gemeldet hat. Ich dachte er hat noch ein As im Ärmel. Habe heute dafür keinen Kopf frei. Zeit ist auch ganz schön kurz. Um es auf Deutsch zu sagen ich kotze darüber genauso wie so manch einer von euch. :e  :e  Versuch morgen noch etwas in die Wege zu leiten und Jeneu nochmals zu kontaktieren. Gruss Knurrhahn.


----------



## Klausi2000 (9. Mai 2002)

Ich bin dafür ein anderes Gewässer auszuwählen ... für die meisten von uns wäre ein Gewässer links oder rechts der A2 am günstigsten zu erreichen ... ich bin eh eher für den Norden (oberhalb der A2) oder das Gebiet südlich Berlins ... hat jemand Tipps ???

Klausi


----------



## Bergi (9. Mai 2002)

Hi!
Ich schliesse mich Klausis Meinung an!Ich bin auch für ein anderes GEwässer!Die Preise sind einfach zu teuer!Im Notfall komm ich trotzdem mit,wenn wir auf die schnelle kein anderes Gewässer finden!Also ich bin auf jeden Falll dabei,egal was passiert!

Bergi


----------



## Klausi2000 (9. Mai 2002)

Wir brauchen dann aber auch noch ein paar Vorschläge ...

Klausi


----------



## Jeneu20 (10. Mai 2002)

Hi an alle,da wo ich die karten hole kostet die Tageskarte 8Euro in Berlstedt,liegt gleich am See.Aber wenn ihr nicht kommen wollt dann brauche ich auch nicht zu füttern,ihr müßt euch mal entscheiden. :r


----------



## hecht24 (10. Mai 2002)

tja 8€ hoert sich besser an
 :q  :q


----------



## Jeneu20 (10. Mai 2002)

Hi an alle,wer kommt nun defientiv?


----------



## Bergi (10. Mai 2002)

@ all:
Ich bin auf jeden Fall Dabei!!! 100%

Bei 8 Euro is das kein Thema!

Bergi


----------



## Klausi2000 (10. Mai 2002)

8€ ist was anderes als 38 ... 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall Angeln !!

Klausi


----------



## Klausi2000 (10. Mai 2002)

Ok, dann wäre es auch Zeit sich auf einen Treffpunkt zu einigen ... gell ??

@jeneu

da wir Alle wahrscheinlich - schon aufgrund des Pfingstautobahnverkehrs - nicht pünktlich an einem Ort sein können, bräuchten wir eine Orientierung ... hast du evt. eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung o.Ä. so dass ich wenn ich am Freitagabend mit Bergi da aufkreuze Euch auch finden kann ??

Den Weg nach Großbrembach hab ich mir schon rausgesucht, wie dann aber weiter ??

Klausi


----------



## Klausi2000 (10. Mai 2002)

> _Original von Jeneu20 _
> Hi an alle,da wo ich die karten hole kostet die Tageskarte 8Euro in Berlstedt,liegt gleich am See.Aber wenn ihr nicht kommen wollt dann brauche ich auch nicht zu füttern,ihr müßt euch mal entscheiden. :r



Es hat ein paar Minuten gedauert ... aber eigentlich bin ich ein bischen stinkig wegen dieses Beitrags !! Erst meldest du dich tagelang nicht obwohl immer wieder Fragen gestellt wurden, die nur du beantworten kannst ... dann telefoniert Knurrhahn den ganzen Tag rum, um herauszubekommen, dass die Karten relativ teuer sind ... u.U. zu teuer ?? Dann -  da du dich ja nicht meldest, suchen wir nach Alternativen ... dann erscheinst du und pupst rum ... find ich nicht fair und unangebracht.

Klausi

PS: so, dass musste mal raus ... sorry.


----------



## hecht24 (11. Mai 2002)

jo anfahrtbeschreibung waere gut
 :q  :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. Mai 2002)

Hi Leutz

Bin gerade wieder vom Angeln zurück, bin auf jeden fall dabei, wo is mir egal, auch sind ein paar € mehr oder weniger nicht das Ding.


----------



## Klausi2000 (11. Mai 2002)

@jeneu

So, was ist nun ??

Besorgst du die Karten ?? Wenn ja, mit welchen Kosten muss ich von Freitagabend bis Sonntag früh rechnen ? (8€ - Tageskarte entspr. 32 Euro für die 4 Tage ... aber da du die Tageskarte um 4 Euro billiger als Knurrhahn bekommst, ist die Wochenkarte vielleiht auch etwas billiger - dann nehm ich ne Wochenkarte ...)

Wenn du die Karten nicht besorgen kannst, wäre es Klasse wenn du uns deinen Kontakt geben könntest, dann kann Knurrhahn am Freitag die Karten selbst &quot;einsammeln&quot; ... 

Dann wäre es immer noch Klasse, wenn wir eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung bekämen ... am besten mit Treffpunkt etc. ... hast du evt. eine Karte wo der See halbwegs erkennbar ist ?? Dann wäre es klasse, wenn du sie scannen und hier posten könntest ... oder scannen und mir zusenden um einen Treffpunkt zu markieren ... 

Wir sollten in die heiße Phase der Planung eintreten ... 

Klausi


----------



## hecht24 (11. Mai 2002)

> Wir sollten in die heiße Phase der Planung eintreten


jo das denk ich auch
 :z  :z  :z


----------



## Jeneu20 (11. Mai 2002)

Hi an alle,@KLausi das war doch nicht böse gemeint,am besten wäre wir treffen uns in Großbrembach an der Dorfkneipe,weil ich noch nicht genau weiß wo wir angeln ,ich hole euch dann dort ab.Ich schicke Dir meine Handynr.Der See ist sehr windabhängig,wir wollen doch Fische fangen?Die Karten holen wir zusammen in Berlstedt ab,der Verkäufer wohnt neben den Laden und da ist immer einer da.Wenn ihr da seit ruft kurz an und schon bin ich da,man kann um den ganzen See herumfahren.Eine Karte habe ich leider nicht .Ich fahre am Montag nach Tschechien.


----------



## Jeneu20 (11. Mai 2002)

@Klausi ich glaube mit den Wochenkarten sieht es nicht so gut aus,aber ich fahre morgen früh noch mal hin und frage nach ich gebe gleich bescheid.Von mir sind 3 Kumpels dort vielleicht übernehmen wir gleich die Futterplätze.


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. Mai 2002)

Hi Karpfenangler! Nun ist die Sache ja doch richtig zum Laufen gekommen. :z  :z  :z So nun zum letzen mal   ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Bringe Grill, ein Zweimann Bivi, ein Einmannangelcamp, ein Dreimannzelt, Holzkohle und gute Laune mit. Jeneu ich werde mich bei dir am Freitag zwischen 15.00 und 17.00 Uhr telefonisch melden, dann stehe ich bestimmt schon vor eurer Kneipe. Aber genaueres gebe ich dir noch telefonisch durch. Gruss Knurrhahn!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. Mai 2002)

Heiho

Na dann scheint ja doch noch alles gut zu gehen.
Ich denke mal, dass ich am Sonntag Vormittag eintrudeln werde, werde euch schon finden. :g


----------



## Bergi (11. Mai 2002)

> Bringe Grill, ein Zweimann Bivi, ein Einmannangelcamp, ein Dreimannzelt, Holzkohle und gute Laune mit


Knurrhahn,du bist mein Held!!!!

Dann ist ja ok das jetzt alles mehr oder weniger geregelt ist!Wie siehts denn mit Kohle Fleisch und so aus?Sorgt jeder jetzt für sich selbst,oder holen wir das im Supermarkt zusammen und schmeissen zusammen?

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (12. Mai 2002)

Moin

Ich bring mein Futter selber mit und ne Kiste Becks für die Stimmung.


----------



## hecht24 (12. Mai 2002)

jo ich auch.
hab erbsen und linseneintopf
 :q  :q


----------



## Klausi2000 (12. Mai 2002)

Na dann, es scheint ja doch zu funktionieren ... 

Klausi


----------



## Jeneu20 (12. Mai 2002)

Hi an alle melde mich für 5 geile Karpfenjagdangeltage in Tschechien ab. Ich komme am Do. o. Fr. früh wieder ,ich glaube ihr habt alle meine Nr. also wenn noch Fragen sein sollten anrufen.Bis auf den nächsten 50Pfünder!!!!!! #w  :q  #w


----------



## hecht24 (13. Mai 2002)

:q  :q viel erfolg
 :q


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. Mai 2002)

Hi Leute! Tomaten sind gepflanzt,Garten ist aufgeräumt, Rasen ist gemäht. Boilies und Dipp sind auch angekommen. Holzkohle und Grillanzünder sind auch gekauft. Nur noch das Haus ein bisschen auf Vordermann bringen und ein  bischen die Frau verwöhnen :k , dann kann der 17. Mai kommen. Was machen eigentlich bei euch die Karpfen fangen die auch schon an zu Laichen? Braucht man am Wochenende besimmt nicht so weit rauspowern, wird sich bestimmt alles in Ufernähe abspielen. #w Gruss Knurrhahn!


----------



## CARPFREAK (14. Mai 2002)

Moin zusammen,
ich muß leider aus pivaten Gründen das Treffen absagen, tut mir echt leid Jungs aber manchmal läufts halt nicht so wie man will.  #d
Wünsche euch trotzdem viel Erfolg und bin mal gespannt auf einen Bericht.

P.S.: Vielleicht bekommen wir ja noch ein 4.Carptreffen hin.


----------



## hecht24 (14. Mai 2002)

schade carpfreak
 :c  :c  :c  :c


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (14. Mai 2002)

heiho

mein kram is feddich, bis sonntag.


----------



## Bergi (16. Mai 2002)

HI!
Bei mir ist auch alles fertig!!!
Also,bis morgen dann! :z  :z  :z 

Bergi

P.S.:Wer hat alles ne Abhakmatte dabei,weil ich hab meine verliehen,ich Depp?!Wieviele Boilioes ahbt ihr mit?Ich hab 4kg 20iger!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (16. Mai 2002)

Hab auch keine Abhakmatte, ne neue sollte eigentlich schon von nem Kumpel bestellt sein.

Also denne bis Sonndach :g 

PS: hoffentlich haben wir so geiles Wetter wie hier in WOB is!


----------



## hecht24 (16. Mai 2002)

wollns hoffen
fuer nrw haben se fuers we schon wieder regen angesagt
 :c  :c


----------



## Klausi2000 (17. Mai 2002)

So, hier ist das Wetter für Großbrembach ... es ist nur für Sonntag Regen angesagt ... sonst sieht es ganz gut aus ...

Klausi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Mai 2002)

:c  :c  :c Der absolute oberfiese Ernstfall ist eingetreten, Muss das Treffen leider Absagen. :c  :c 
Meine Oma hat meine Eltern so lange Bequatscht, bis sie der Sache nen Riegel vorgeschoben haben.
Angeblich würde man mir das Auto klauen und und und...
Mutter hat Angst um ihren Sohn und überhaupt ist das viel zu Gefährlich.

Im Klartext ich hab kein Auto, weil die alten Streiken :e  :e 

Ich krieg echt nen Koller, denn bis Gestern hieß es: Nicht so gerne, aber´du musst wissen was du machst! :e   :e  :e  :e  :e  :e 

Mal schaun, vielleicht klappts ein Andern mal!

Geh mich jetzt Abreagieren! :e  :e  :e


----------



## hecht24 (17. Mai 2002)

schade Carpcatcher2001
beim naechsten mal klappts bestimmt


----------



## hecht24 (18. Mai 2002)

moin maedels
nach einem morgendlichen anruf von knurrhahn hab ich mich
aufgrund &quot;besonderer umstaende&quot; auch kurzerhand entschlossen
nicht nach grossbrembach zu fahren.
klausie 2000,knurrhahn und bergie sind dort die anwesenden
letzen AB-mohikaner.
jeneu ist nicht gekommen. 
ich denke knurrhahn und jeneu werden bei wiedereintreffen
mehr dazu sagen


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. Mai 2002)

Jeneu hat mir gestern ge sms´t, dass sein Auto kaputt ist und er erst heute zum See kommt, hätte ich das früher gewußt, hätte ich den Rest natürlich informiert.


----------



## hecht24 (18. Mai 2002)

aha danke fuer die info


----------



## Klausi2000 (20. Mai 2002)

Ja, dann fasse ich das Wochenende mal zusammen ... wir sind, so scheint es dem größten Spinner auf den Leim gegangen, den es 50 km um Großbrmbach herum gibt ... 

Aber von vorn ... am Freitag gings los ... erst nach Hagen Bergi abholen, dann durch die wunderschönen Pfingststaus nach Großbrembach, wo Knurri schon 1.5 Stunden versuchte jeneu zu erreichen ... erst ging das Telefon noch, dann wurde es ihm wohl zu bunt, dass die Leute die er verarscht hat auch noch versuchen ihn im Pfingstwochenende zu stören, jedenfalls war die: Person of call not availible at the moment ...

Gut, kurz überlegt ... das Gewässer hatten wir, und wo wir die Karten bekommen wussten wir auch, zumindest den Ort ... also hin da, aber nix mit den ach so günstigen Karten ... 8 Euro pro Tag ... ne, ich als z.Z. verbandsloser Geselle durfte 15,60 Euro, die anderen 13, irgendwas Euro zahlen ... fürs Wochenende 45 Euro bei mir und 38 bei den beiden Anderen ... auf die Frage nach einem: Jens Neumann, Vertreter ... nur Achselzucken ... dann ans Wasser. leider hatte der See, da er zwecks Staumauerprüfung aufgestaut wurde ca. 5-6 Meter zuviel Wasser, die Fische waren kräftig am laichen, aber wir etschlossen uns trotzdem auszuharren, schließlich waren wir extra 450 km gefahren um ein schönes Angelwochenende zu verbringen ... 

Eine kurze Rücksprache mit den Anglern vor Ort ergab auch kein klares Bild, jedenfalls waren da keine Kumpels, deren Stellen man übernehmen konnte, keine Stelle die angefüttert war ... oder auch nur der Hauch einer Meldung am Telefon, wo der Herr denn bliebe ... irgendwann war es uns dann einfach zu blöd da immer wieder anzurufen ... 

Wir haben uns dann wohnlich eingerichtet, die Ruten vorbereitet, Angelstellen mit Grundfutter versorgt, die Steaks auf den Grill gepackt und haben der Dinge geharrt die da auf uns zukommen sollten ...

Fassen wir es einmal kurz zusammen, wir haben jeder 2 unserer Zielfische gefangen ... gut, 3 davon waren vielleicht etwas zu klein um in die Wertung zu kommen, aber so ein K3-Karpfen macht auch was her ... Bergi konnte dann am letzten Abend noch einen 19,5 pfündigen Karpfen, durch vollen Körpereinsatz (bis zu der Stelle wo das Wasser am kältesten ist im See stehend) zur Zusammenarbeit überreden und die Angler neben uns konnten einen Kapfen mit 33 Pfd. landen ... also rein anglerisch war es kein Misserfolg, aber es scheint, dass wir zur völlig falschen Zeit am Ort waren und da bei richtiger Vorbereitung noch bedeutend mehr möglich ist ... 

Eine Auflösung betreffend eines jeneu gab es auch noch, eine Hochzeitsgesellschaft, die zufällig am See war um unsere Kollegen am Nebenplatz zu besuchen wusste um den Herrn Neumann: Er hat wohl vom Angeln keine Ahnung und nicht einmal einen Fischereischein, zu tun haben will niemand etaws mit ihm, da er - Zitat: Der größte Spinner ist der hier um den See rumläuft ... na ja, dies tat er dann an diesem Wochenende nicht mehr, was sicherlich besser für ihn war ... 

Leider hatte unter diesen Umständen Hecht24 dann - verständlicherweise - keine Lust die 400 km auf sich zu nehmen, so waren es dann &quot;nur&quot; 3 AB-Member die zusammen Angeln konnten ... und obwohl der See sehr schön war, zu Hause hätten wir auch angeln können, wahrscheinlich, da wir die Gewässer kennen mehr gefangen und billiger wäre es in jedem Fall gewesen... Danke Jeneu !!!

Auf dem Rückweg haben wir (Bergi und ich) dann noch bei dok halt gemacht, ich war so neugierig, nachdem es mit dem Pfingstangeln nicht geklappt hat, wollte ich ihn doch wenigstens mal kennenlernen ... und wann fahre ich schonmal wieder ins hessiche Hinterland ?? 

So, das war es ... Bilder folgen im Laufe der Woche ...

Klausi


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. Mai 2002)

Hi Boardies! Na ja da hat ja Klausi 2000 schon so ziehmlich alles geschrieben, was es über Pfingsten in Grossbremmbach zu berichten gibt. Aber trotzdem möchte ich mir hier auch noch ein wenig Luft machen. Da ist doch das tatsächlich eingetreten, was sich keiner von uns wünscht. Gleich bei meinem ersten Anglerboardtreffen falle ich auf das grösste A...loch rein was es sicherlich hier im Board gibt. Denkt diese Type denn nicht einmal an die Leute, die noch kein Geld verdienen? Die ihr ganzes Erspartes zusammenkratzen,um sich solch ein Wochenende zu gönnen? Und dann wird man an solch ein Gewässer gelockt, wo gerade sämtliche Wege ringsrum überschwemmt sind, die Algenblüte ihren Höhepunkt überschritten hat, jeder Qudratmeter am Ufer anders stinkt, da dort gerade eine Pilzkrankheit die Karpfen dahinstreckt, und nur durch unser Wissen als Spezimenhunter das Wochenende zu einem Erfolg geworden ist. Wobei Bergi der grösste Spezimenhunter dieses Wochenendes geworden ist. Sollte Jeneu jemals das Verlangen verspüren in Brandenburg zu angeln (Fischereischein vorausgestzt) kann er sich gerne an mich wenden. Ich werde ihm ein Rieselfed voll Sch... laufen lassen und etwas mit Mottenkugeln vorfüttern, so das er einen richtig guten Hotspot vorfindet. So das musste nun mal raus. Freue mich auf ein nächstes Anglertreffen. Gruss Knurrhahn!


----------



## Andreas Michael (20. Mai 2002)

Oh, man wenn man euren Bericht liest, dann hat ja der mittler richtig glück gehabt, das er nicht in eure nähe gekommen ist.

Und doch Glückwunsch Bergi zu deinem Superfang.

Aber wenn ihr echt das nochmal machen wollt und euch Treffen um mal auf karpfen zu Angeln und dann auch vernünftigt vorbereitet einen angelplatz vorzufinden würde ich mich gerne bereit erklären dies mal in angriff zu nehmen zusammen mit einem Kollegen von mir.

Das Angeln würde dann an einem Verbandsgewässer in der Nähe von Hamburg stattfinden, und zwar an der Alten Süderelbe um alles was damit zusammenhängt wie gastkarten und anfüttern und so weiter würde ich mich dann selbst kümmern bzw. mein Kollege.
Also wenn ja, und ihr das nochmal mit einem AB verbinden wollt schreibt hier im Board oder Mailt mich an. 

In diesem sinne viel Petri Heil

mfg

Andreas :a


----------



## Bergi (20. Mai 2002)

HI zusammen!
Also eigentlich haben KLausi2000 und Knurrhahn schon alles übers Wochenende gesagt.Ich bin zwar zufrieden gewesen,weil das Gewässer wirklich sehr schön war und die Fische auch immerhin etwas mitgespielt haben,aber trotzdem war es irgendwie ne sch... Sache.Jeneu du bist echt ein A...!!!
Naja mehr gibts eigentlich nicht zu Berichten,das ham die beiden Spezis ja schon übernommen.Im Großen und ganzen war es trotzdem noch super und wir ham viel Spass und Fisch gehabt.
@ Michael Andreas:
Danke für die Einladung,aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich nach dieser Sache kein grosses Vertrauen mehr in solche Aktionen,aber das ist nicht persönlich gemeint.Sicher kann man sich sowas durch den kopf gehn lassen..., aber ich denke solche Planungen sollten richtig bekannte und aktive Member machen,in die man Vertrauen hat!WIe gesagt,das ist nicht persönlich gemeint.
@ Jeneu:
Ich hoffe mal du hast den Mut und versucht mal zu erklären,warum du keine &quot;Zeit&quot; für uns hattest!

Bergi

P.S.:
Hiermit geht mein besonderer Dank an die beiden super voll Profies Knurrhahn und Klausi2000,ohne euch wär ich echt verloren gewesen!


----------



## Franky (20. Mai 2002)

Auweia... Ein voller Griff in die Keramikschüssel!!! 
Euer Ärger über Herrn Neumann ist mehr als nur verständlich. Auf eine Erklärung von ihm würde ich gerne verzichten wollen...
Auch ich bin 1999 gemeinsam mit einem Kumpel sitzengelassen worden und bin seitdem ein gebranntes Kind. ABER danach habe ich eine solch negative Erfahrung nicht mehr gemacht. Ganz im Gegenteil - die Boardtreffen waren allesamt sehr sehr positiv.
Man kann nur hoffen, daß Berichte solcher Art hier die absolute Ausnahmeerscheinung bleiben!!!


----------



## Tiffy (20. Mai 2002)

Boh,

was ein Sackgesicht  :e:e

Freud mich das Ihr noch das beste daraus gemacht habt.


----------



## hecht24 (20. Mai 2002)

welcome back klausie 2000,knurrhahn und bergie
is schoen das ihr trotz widriger umstaende noch was gefangen habt.
is ja echt der hammer 15€ fuer ne tageskarte.
@knurrhahn danke fuer deinen morgendlichen anruf

zu jeneu is schon alles gesagt.faellt mir echt nix zu ein.
ein telefonanruf waere wohl drin gewesen


----------



## Klausi2000 (21. Mai 2002)

Na ja, war trotzdem ein schönes Wochenende !! Zielfisch gefangen !!!

Wenn wir einen neuen Versuch starten wollen, irgendwann im Sommer zusammen zu Angeln, bin ich gern dabei !! Bei Hamburg, wäre es auch nicht ganz so weit wie nach Thüringen ... 

Klausi


----------



## ollidi (21. Mai 2002)

Aus dem Knaben sollte man Fetzen für Zander machen.  :e 

So etwas klaut uns nur den Sauerstoff.  :e 

Ist aber schön zu hören, daß trotzdem etwas geklappt hat.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (21. Mai 2002)

Also ich finds einfach nur sch...
Jeneu hat mir zwar ne SMS geschickt, aber das wars dann auch. (hätte ich das Gewusst, das er sich nicht meldet, hätte ich mich natürlich sofort bei euch gemeldet. SORRY!)
Allerdings hatte er mich gerade erwischt, als ich nicht zu Hause war und somit auch keine Handynummern von euch hatte.

Das (hoffentlich)nächste Treffen, machen wir dann dort, wo jemand nen Plan vom Gewässer hat und nicht der ungekrönte Oberlaberkopfkönig ist.


----------



## CARPFREAK (22. Mai 2002)

Moin,
also zumindest habt ihr noch das beste aus dem verkorksten Wochenende gemacht.(Glückwunsch Bergi!)
Aber hat denn niemand die Adresse von dem Bastard, die muß doch rauszufinden sein. Würde den mal zur Rede stellen...weil hier wird er wohl nicht mehr auftauchen.
Achja, wäre auch für ein neues Treffen allerdings diesmal vernünftig organisiert. So das man entscheidende Infos nicht erst am Wasser bekommt(oder gar nicht...). Würde mich auch bereit erklären das evt. in die Hand zu nehmen, aber erst ab August, vorher habe ich zuviel Terminstress.


----------



## Andreas Michael (22. Mai 2002)

@ Bergi 

Ich kann Dein Mistrauen verstehen nach diesem Wochenende, aber vielleicht hast Du ja in Deiner Nähe irgend ein Gewässer wo man mal einen Angriff starten kann würde dann auch wenn es die Zeit zulässt dabei sein.

In diesem sinne viel Petri Heil

mfg

Andreas :a


----------



## Bergi (22. Mai 2002)

@ andreas michael:
Mir ist es egal wo man ein neues Treffen machen würde.Aber bei mir wärs nicht so gut,weil wir sch... Gastanglerstrecken ahben,wo man kaum was fängt.Schade eigentlich,aber ich bin mir sicher, dass wir ein anderes Gewässerfinden werden.

@ allanke für dei Glückwünsche!!! :g

Naja bin mal gespannt ob Jeneu sich noch mal blicken lässt...Hat denn keiner versucht kontakt aufzunehmen,oder seine Nummer,mich würde mal interessieren,was das ganze sollte.Naja,solche Spinner sollte man einfach ignorieren,aber eine Erklärung will ich ahebn! :r 

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (23. Mai 2002)

Ich hab seine nummer, bei interesse verschick ich sie gern an euch.


----------



## Klausi2000 (23. Mai 2002)

Er war heute an Board, dass er sich hier nicht gemeldet und was gepostet hat sagt doch Alles ... 

Knurri hat lange daran geglaubt, dass er die Größe hat sich zu melden, von Stau, Handy leer, ausschlafen müssen ... es wäre ziemlich viel durchgegangen wenn er sich am Samstag gemeldet hätte ... aber die Aussage der Angler am See war ja eindeutig, so dass ich mich darüber wie er sich jetzt verhält auch nicht mehr wundere ...


----------



## hecht24 (24. Mai 2002)

hi leute
ich hab ne email von jeneu gekriegt.
er sagt er kann sich nicht einloggen.


----------



## Franky (24. Mai 2002)

1. Er war drin - also eingeloggt!
2. Wenn er im Board war, hätte er sich per Mail bei den Betroffenen bereits melden können (scheint nach Klausis Aussage noch nicht der Fall gewesen zu sein).
3. Finde ich sein Verhalten unter aller Sau!

Sorry - musste raus, da ich selber mal in einer solchen Situation wie Bergi, Klausi und Knurri war!!


----------



## hecht24 (24. Mai 2002)

naja er hat in der email noch ein paat sachen mehr geschrieben habe aber erst um sein einverstaendnis nachgefragt bevor ichs hier reinsetze.
aber vielleicht klappt das beitrag erstellen ja auch wieder bei ihm da er es selber reinsetzen kann


----------



## CARPFREAK (24. Mai 2002)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Klausi2000 (24. Mai 2002)

Er hatte mir gestern auch geschrieben, dass er sich nicht einloggen könne, stand aber die ganze Zeit unter: User online ... und ich hab ihm gemailt, dass wenn er dort stünde er wohl auch eingeloggt wäre ... danach war nix mehr zu hören ... 

Na ja, eigentlich isses auch egal, denn selbst wenn er sich auf den Kopf stellt und dabei in die Hände klascht hat er verloren ... erst die große Lippe, dann nicht mal nen Anruf, dann die Aussage er hätte nicht mal nen Fischereischein und schon mehrfach beim Schwarzangeln erwischt worden ... ich weiß was ich davon zu halten habe ... isch abe fertisch !

Klausi

PS: Was ist nur mit nem neuen Karpfentreff => Wo, wann, wer kümmert sich ??


----------



## HuchenAlex (25. Mai 2002)

is ja krass, was es für Leute gibt... 
also vom Karpfenangel hab ich ja keinen Tau, aba ich würd schon gern mal mit &quot;Jeneu&quot; angeln gehen, hätt er mich auch versetzt.. und ihn bei der Gelegenheit mal kurz als Echolot &quot;einsetzen&quot;.. mal schaun, wo die Fischies sind  :q 


PS: mit Plätzen zum Karpfenangeln kann ich ja ned dienen (naja, vielleicht der Weissensee.. da hab ichs sogar geschafft, so ein Tierchen zu fangen   , aba wenns mal jemand auf Huchen oder Großforellen versuchen will, wär ich schon gern bereit, das zu organisieren.. natürlich ohne Gewinnabsichten meinerseits dahinter.. 
ich schreib zwar berufsbedingt ned immer gar so viel, aba bin ja doch schon einige Zeit auf dem Board...


----------



## Klausi2000 (28. Mai 2002)

@Hecht24

Hat es sich nicht mehr gemeldet ?? Oder hat er dir nicht erlaubt die Mail zu zitieren ??

Na ja, ist auch eagl, obwohl ich mich schon auf seine Ausreden gefreut hab !!

Klausi


----------



## brockmaster (29. Mai 2002)

@Alex

Auf Huchen würde ich auch gern mal probieren! Zumal ich das Ennstal durchs Gleitschirmfliegen ganz gut kenne.

PH


----------



## aichi (29. Mai 2002)

@ HuchenAlex:  Wo fischt du immer auf Huchen?? Hast du schon mal im Inn gefischt?


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. Mai 2002)

Huchen? ;+  ;+  ;+


----------



## hecht24 (29. Mai 2002)

> Hat es sich nicht mehr gemeldet ??


@ klausie
nö keine meldung mehr.vielleicht kann er sich ja bei seinem emailkonto nicht einloggen?
der arme
 :c  :c


----------



## Klausi2000 (29. Mai 2002)

Na ja ... auch egal ...


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. Mai 2002)

Hi Bergi habe die Bilder heute an Klausizwotausi mit der Post geschickt  .Gruss Knurrhahn


----------



## Bergi (30. Mai 2002)

@ knurrhahn:
Super,dann müssten die ja heute ankommen!
@ klausi:
Haste die Bilder schon und wann sind die Bilder online?

Bergi


----------



## Klausi2000 (30. Mai 2002)

Ne, aber ich denk mal, dass sie am morgen da sind ... 

Klausi


----------



## Klausi2000 (31. Mai 2002)

So, Knurris Fotos sind eingescannt und liegen auf dem Server ... http://gallery.kairies.de

Klausi


----------



## Andreas Michael (31. Mai 2002)

super super Bilder wäre gern dabei gewesen.


mfg 

Andreas :a


----------



## Klausi2000 (31. Mai 2002)

@Andreas

deine Chance kommt bestimmt noch ... viel Glück mit den neuen Boilies ...

Klausi


----------

